# Cabin Filter Supplier



## Eron (May 4, 2020)

I am trying to find a cabin filter for my 2020, 4707 from anyone other the MF due to their price being extreme. Does anyone know where I can find this part number? I have searched Amazon, eBay, Walmart and others. It is 11.5x11.5x2.5”

4385488m3 cabin filter


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Looks like a Fram filter to me...


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Eron said:


> I am trying to find a cabin filter for my 2020, 4707 from anyone other the MF due to their price being extreme. Does anyone know where I can find this part number? I have searched Amazon, eBay, Walmart and others. It is 11.5x11.5x2.5”
> 
> 4385488m3 cabin filter
> 
> View attachment 73527


There are websites that do cross referencing for cabin filters. 

Baldwin is a huge supplier to the Ag industry along with Donaldson. Check their online catalogs for their p/n's to your machine number. Just ignore the number on the filter, usually it gets you no where.


----------



## Tractor MF6713 (Jul 22, 2021)

Did you find a cabin filter for the AGCO 4385488M3?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

You do realize that if you CAREFULLY wash the old one out (warm water, mild detergent) it is reuseable after it dries out of course.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Tractor MF6713 said:


> Did you find a cabin filter for the AGCO 4385488M3?


I know of this info . . . 










And the CA version too.










Now, taking those DIMENSION sizes, 

295mm = 11.614in (square filter perimeter lengths) 
65mm = 2.55in (aka 2.50in deep)

One can either use and engine filter or a cabin filter with the SAME edge seal around the one side of the perimeter. 

I did a look on Baldwin, Donaldson and WIX. Nobody comes back with data on this 4385488M3 except WIX. Wix says it's an existing filter, but not supplied to the public by them. So, chances are, they ae the OE for the filter. 

The NAPA cross reference is basically the same mirrored site as the WIX. They just change the logo on the webpage. 

HIFI in the EU has this info
Compatible filters for MASSEY FERGUSON 4707 TRACTEUR 2015 TIER II SISU (hifi-filter.com) 

With this info, the OE made filters are a 'certified' to EN15695. This is what makes them specialized and very pricey. 

BUT, the real question then is, how well would a generic perform? 

Or what about better than EN15695? 3M makes a product that will keep your pocketbook very happy and the filter would perform really well. 

3M Filtrete Allergen Bacteria and Virus Air Filter 1500 MPR in the 12x12x1 size 
MERV-12, near HEPA. 









Filtrete 12x12x1, AC Furnace Air Filter, MPR 1500, Healthy Living Ultra Allergen, 6-Pack (exact dimensions 11.81 x 11.81 x 0.78) - Walmart.com - Walmart.com


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

SidecarFlip said:


> You do realize that if you CAREFULLY wash the old one out (warm water, mild detergent) it is reuseable after it dries out of course.


Not with the newer MERV-6 and higher filters. They turn into oatmeal paste. YUCK.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Kind of like Kubota UDT and SUDT. Valvoline refines it to Kubota specs but you cannot buy it from Valvoline... and, the pesticide approved cabin filters for my Kubota are insanely expensive as well, why I only have one in when I'm spraying, other times it's the general use filter, which, like I stated above, I wash out a few times before replacement.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> Not with the newer MERV-6 and higher filters. They turn into oatmeal paste. YUCK.


I don't know Merv from Perv myself. My Kubota cabin filters I use are pleated paper and the pesticide ones are pleated paper with an activated carbon pre filter membrane, which, BTW is removeable.


----------



## Tractor MF6713 (Jul 22, 2021)

I am looking for a NAPA, Baldwin or some other readily available filter that would replace the 4385488m3 cabin filter. It must be a common filter since I have a MF 6713 and it is also in the MF 4707.


----------

